# Baby food for tortoise?



## luna17 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hello everyone I was wondering what other people thought about feeding your small tortoise baby food out of a jar. The ingredients on one of them that I have are just two ingredients carrots and water. 

What do you think?


----------



## JoesMum (Nov 13, 2017)

For a sick tortoise it can be used in the soaking water 

Otherwise it has no place in the diet

Your tortoise needs to tear at food to keep its beak in shape. It also needs plenty of fibre - not pureed mush. 

Feed unprocessed fresh food


----------



## MPRC (Nov 13, 2017)

I will sometimes water some down and use it as a 'dressing' on foods that they aren't sure about eating. (The don't like chard much, but when I have a lot of it I dress it up a bit)


----------



## Tom (Nov 13, 2017)

Carrots are not a good food for most species anyway.


----------



## TammyJ (Nov 13, 2017)

luna17 said:


> Hello everyone I was wondering what other people thought about feeding your small tortoise baby food out of a jar. The ingredients on one of them that I have are just two ingredients carrots and water.
> 
> What do you think?


No baby food, please Mom...I'm a baby DINOSAUR.


----------



## GBtortoises (Nov 26, 2017)

Feeding baby food to tortoise is fine on occasion. It does no harm whatsoever and can provide the same vitamins and minerals as whole fresh vegetables. Bright colored, flavorful baby foods can be especially helpful to entice tortoises to eat. 
Carrots are also fine as an occasional part of a healthy tortoises diet. They should not be fed constantly but then neither should any other one type of vegetable or green. Carrots are loaded with vitamin A as well as fiber and other vitamins and minerals. They should not be overlooked as an occasional part of a tortoises diet, just not as frequently or in large quantity. 
It will be much more beneficial for your tortoise to feed small amounts of as large a variety of greens and vegetables as possible rather than to feed them a diet consisting of only a few types of foods that are deemed "acceptable". Variety gives them more exposure to a multitude of vitamins and minerals. No one food type should be considered a staple.


----------



## Bee62 (Nov 26, 2017)

A tortoise baby must use his beak to eat. In the wild nobody will chop their food or give him mashed baby food. That is unnatural. I would a healty tortoise never feed baby carrot food.


----------



## enchilada (Nov 26, 2017)

price per weight of baby food is a lot more expensive than actual vegetable or commercial tortoise pellet. defiantly not gonna work for poor people like me


----------

